# Las Vegas Ferrari Groupon



## gnorth16 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/tryexoticcarscom


$99 to drive a Ferrari around Vegas for an hour....I just hope I don't stall it right on the strip! 

I doubt there are any "faster" ways to spend my money in Vegas.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 8, 2012)

Did you see the ad..."Roar Down the Strip"  HA!  

Yeah, even on a slow night you can't roar down the Strip day or night!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2012)

This: http://exoticsracing.com/Ferrari/drive-a-ferrari_las-vegas_1_1.htm looks like a lot more fun to me. 5 laps (or more if your pockets are deeper) around Las Vegas Motor Speedway in a Ferrari. Or Lamborghini. Or other exotic.

Jim


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 19, 2012)

I received a call to confirm my drive on Saturday.  A little bummed that I have a "driving coach" with me and we will actually be on the road for about half an hour. (Driving lesson/tips/photos) My wife gets the shaft since she won't get to go for a ride.  On the plus side it is located in the Palazzo, so she will have plenty to do at the Shops of Palazzo while waiting... 

It is not a typical standard, but a triptronic paddle type shifter like with the F1 cars.  That's a bit of a relief!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 19, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> This: http://exoticsracing.com/Ferrari/drive-a-ferrari_las-vegas_1_1.htm looks like a lot more fun to me. 5 laps (or more if your pockets are deeper) around Las Vegas Motor Speedway in a Ferrari. Or Lamborghini. Or other exotic.
> 
> Jim



I was out by the Speedway this past Sunday and saw someone doing this, driving a white exotic of some sort (I was on the I-15 so couldn't tell what kind of car it was)  But I saw them start and roar up to speed pretty darn quickly.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 19, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> I received a call to confirm my drive on Saturday.  A little bummed that I have a "driving coach" with me and we will actually be on the road for about half an hour. (Driving lesson/tips/photos) <<SNIPPED>>



WOW - I would not be happy with this arrangement . . . AT ALL!  (As the driver or your wife)


----------



## ricoba (Sep 19, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> WOW - I would not be happy with this arrangement . . . AT ALL!  (As the driver or your wife)



Yeah, but do you really think they are going to let someone plunk down $100 bucks to drive around by themselves in a $200,000 car?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 19, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Yeah, but do you really think they are going to let someone plunk down $100 bucks to drive around by themselves in a $200,000 car?



Probably not, so obviously reading the fine print on the GroupOn offer would be pretty important.

Given the OP's opening comment "$99 to drive a Ferrari around Vegas for an hour" it would appear there was some fine print as this is very different than what apparently they got.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 20, 2012)

As usual, it is a play on words that get people buying.  "Driving experience" doesn't mean driving.  Part of the "experience" is signing paperwork, learning from a pro and getting a picture taken.   As for the passenger part, I assumed that a passenger could ride along based on an assumption of a different package/company.  My bad....We all now what happens when we make assumptions... 

Still worth the $99 for me, but not the regular price of $249.  

I am all ready for Vegas and fly out this afternoon.:whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 20, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> As usual, it is a play on words that get people buying.  "Driving experience" doesn't mean driving.  Part of the "experience" is signing paperwork, learning from a pro and getting a picture taken.   As for the passenger part, I assumed that a passenger could ride along based on an assumption of a different package/company.  My bad....We all now what happens when we make assumptions...
> 
> Still worth the $99 for me, but not the regular price of $249.
> 
> I am all ready for Vegas and fly out this afternoon.:whoopie:



Have a great time!  Will you share your photo?  (I hope so!)


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Fantastic*

This was probably the most fun I have ever had in my life!!!  True, I was not behind the wheel the entire hour, but in fairness, I did need to learn to drive a Ferrari and the instructor took the appropriate amount of time to teach me what to do to be safe and get the most out of my experience.  After taking me for a tour and showing me what I should be looking for (sights, sounds and feel), I did a test run an a side street gearing up and down getting a feel for both what the car can do and what I was comfortable with.  Then I took it on the main roads and pushed it so I could truely appreciate this Ferrari.  0-60 in about 6 seconds and topped out at 80 mph before backing off for an up coming light.  No time on the strip, except to pull into the Palazzo garage, so no stop and go.  Based on the route of the ride and the timing of the start, there was very little traffic and only one light.

If you are into fast cars, check them out in the Del Toro Restaurant and take a car out for a drive.  If you like looking at neat cars, stop by as well since they have about 40 to look at in the showroom for free (which can be purchased as well!!!)


----------



## ricoba (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice, did you get out on the freeway or just surface streets?

If I did it, I'd head north on the 15 since after NLV, it's pretty much open road all the way to St George, UT. Or I'd turn off at Apex and head out behind the Speedway on that big open stretch of LV Blvd. 

Glad you had fun, thanks for the update and picture.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is once again a Groupon with two options.  The first is the Ferrari and the second is the *Ferrari and a Lamborghini*.  I think I am going to buy this again.  Whenever I think of it or see the pictures, I instantly get excited and smile.  Perhaps the route will be a bit different.  We did get out onto the Beltway with some nice turns.  Well worth the money!!!

As an added perk, I had access to the showrooms that had some truly amazing cars.  We spent about an hour looking around at the various vehicles, most which were for sale.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/dal-toro-ristorante-italiano-and-exotic-cars

They did change the title of the ad to reflect a more accurate picture of what occurs.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 16, 2013)

So do you get to actually drive the vehicle or ride in it ???


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 30, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> So do you get to actually drive the vehicle or ride in it ???



Drove it.  I just purchased the two car groupon for a friend and I for October.  I get the Lambo!!!


----------

